# --



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Haven't you ever felt at a time like something greater-than-human was watching over you? Maybe not watching in a protection sense, but an understanding way.... I have, I think that's where some people may have gotten the idea of god from.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Agreed girlie!


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Scientists can induce visions of God in people at will by applying magnets to certain areas of the brain, they say that you can have a sense of self in each half of your brain so the feeling of something outside of you looking down on you can be due to bad communication between the hemispheres or over stimulation on one side and even can be induced by illness like epileptic fits.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2184059515285733378#


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

This forum is hilarious.


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Oh nothing. Just people trying to figure out "reality". Lolz... God this and God that. Makes me laugh. No offense.









BTW! I like your location! Fret not; Solipsism is simply a symptom of self-realization. I mean... If you actually have the "syndrome" or not. I used to have it before I got DP.


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Words like God are tainted. If we want to really learn about ourselves spiritually or whatever the fuck you want to call "THIS", then I suggest taking "God" out of vocabulary. Things make a lot more sense without it.

But if you wana get technical, God is no different from myself and the ant crawling on the floor next to me. Divinity/infinity within all things, reflect reality. Etc. etc. etc...

Oh and also. I don't believe the universe/multiverse is the ultimate reality. I sense that it's simply a projection of our current state of evolution. Time and space is an illusion of human consciousness.


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Consciousness is all.


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Once you get over left-brained on it all, it's pointless. That's how I see it. I like to keep reality as simple as possible.







Cuz it is... Ridiculously so at that.


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

girlie said:


> You go study e.g. quantum mechanics and particle physics and you'll see the reality isn't that simple anymore.


Quantum mechanics/physics in terms of reality is just an outlining. One of the infinite interpretations of "reality". You can go on and on with analyzing, but the rabbit hole (mandelbrot) goes on forever. So at this rate, reality will seem complicated as hell.

The "ultimate reality" (if i dare call it that) however, is serenely simple.


----------



## girlie (Apr 1, 2010)

--


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

I've done a lot of drugs, too.


----------

